# Touchpad capricieux et charnière avachi



## alexandre1999 (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai récupéré deux mac, un iBook Palourde et un Powerbook Wallstreet.
Le premier souffre d'un problème de touchpad. Celui-ci est très peu sensible est requiert un long effort pour s'en servir, cela relève même de l'impossible, dois-je changer le pad (auquel cas, ou en trouver un) ou y a-t-il un moyen de le réanimé.
Le PowerBook a lui la charnière complètement flasque, elle ne tient pas debout ! Peut-on la resserrer et surtout, comment démonter l'écran pour y accéder.
Pour finir, tous deux ont des batteries HS, savez-vous où en trouver pour pas trop cher (sachant que je connais déjà le site aboutbatteries).
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## didgar (22 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Pour les pièces eBay est ton ami et pour le démontage ifixit.com également.

A+

Didier


----------



## alexandre1999 (22 Janvier 2011)

Suis-je obliger de changer le touchpad ? Car une fois il a fonctionné sans souci, malheureusement, ce ne fut qu'une fois&#8230;


----------



## alexandre1999 (24 Janvier 2011)

Déçu, aucun touchpad de palourde sur ebay&#8230;


----------



## didgar (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

=> http://cgi.ebay.fr/iBook-G3-Clamshell-Top-Case-With-Trackpad-Tangerine-/150545710943

=> http://cgi.ebay.fr/iBook-G3-Clamshell-Top-Case-With-Trackpad-Blueberry-/120669523467

=> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-G3-iBook-Clamshell-Blueberry-Trackpad-top-case-/370472457843

Je n'ai pas vérifié ni l'état ni si les vendeurs expédient en France !

A+

Didier


----------



## alexandre1999 (24 Janvier 2011)

Et le trackpad est dans le topcase ?


----------



## didgar (24 Janvier 2011)

Re !



alexandre1999 a dit:


> Et le trackpad est dans le topcase ?



Tu as lu les annonces ou bien ? 

A+

Didier


----------



## alexandre1999 (25 Janvier 2011)

Je les ai lues, en fait, comme ebay me brise les c******s, je compte achetés chez bricomac ou qqch comme ça parce que les ricains, avec les frais de port, bof.


----------



## alexandre1999 (26 Janvier 2011)

Pour la charnière du G3, après avoir démonter le powerbook, je me suis aperçue que l'une des deux était cassé, ce qui explique tout. Peut-on les changer et surtout comment en trouver. Je ne vois pas non plus comment séparer les 2 coques de l'écran sans les casser. Que de problèmes.


----------

